# Dow Jones Chart



## stockGURU (25 March 2005)

Anyone care to air their views on the current state of the Dow Jones Industrials from a T/A perspective?

It looks to me like there is some support at around 10,400. Could get a bit sketchy if it falls through that level on heavy volume though. 

Is the boogie man of further US interest rate rises terrorising the market?

Comments/analysis?


----------



## DTM (31 March 2005)

Hi Stock guru

Nice 135 points up movement on the Dow today .  I think that the Dow won't go up much further.  If doesn't keep going up like it did today and ranges around today's price level, I would think that it will drop in the next week or so.  It could also possibly drop dramatically tomorrow.  I'm still bearish on the US and the Australian markets.

Off course if it keeps shooting up like it did today, then I would change my view.

Just my thoughts


----------



## RichKid (31 March 2005)

Just going by your chart very quickly it looks like a top reversal formation. WayneL and the others that normally trade the US markets would have a more informed view of the situation. Definitely need a longer term chart for it to be sure.


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 April 2005)

If the Dow goes much below 9800 then that wouldn't be good in my opinion. Long way down after that...


----------



## wayneL (1 April 2005)

1/ My publicly uttered prognostications as to future movements are notoriously inaccurate.

2/ I am also very bearish medium term

But FWIW...

I think there is good support at arouind 1160 (S&P 500) and the market bounced from that level yesterday. I think the market is good for at least a short term bounce.

This should impact favourably on the ASX short term.

But...we may have seen the high on the ASX for a while.

....my "guess"

Cheers


----------



## reichstag911 (1 April 2005)

MY POSTS FROM ANOTHER FORUM:

25/3/2005
The XJO Baghdad Bounce and 'irrational exuberance' is _at last _ showing signs of a very overdue correction.


25/3/2005
All i'm saying is that the bears are poking their noses out of the cave and contemplating a bit of a romp outside - within months ?
I am not saying we are now in a bear market - i am saying we are _starting_ a much needed correction.


30/3/2005
Temporary bottomed today at 4095 for the XJO imo.
Nice short after the dead cat bounce.


18/11/2004 
My weekly USD chart is giving me definate bullish divergence. 
Perhaps precious metals will have a nice pullback (and buying opportunity) next year ?


25/3/2005 
Bearish on XAU + HUI + XAU in AUD.
for this year and maybe longer...
This is based on TA - not funnymentals.


Mar 28, 2005  
Bullish S+P500 
It has bottomed for the move : (
and so it's up from here - only for the time being.


----------



## reichstag911 (1 April 2005)

*S+P 500 FIBO LEVELS*

S+P 500 FIBO LEVELS.


----------



## Cosmos (4 April 2005)

Some of you may remember my post on the DJIA a few months ago which ended up been correct.

The rise is not over yet, the pattern it is doing now is similar to what has happened in the past. You will probable see a test of 11k again before falling back, from there its worst target is 11.4k. But after that you are looking at a big fall from July to September before a strong year end rally. Should be similar to what happened in 1957, 1959, 1990 and 1998, just seasonal trend.

Should the markets break the 10'400 support it is holding now by a margin I will be wrong.

Cheers


----------



## greggles (27 February 2018)

DJIA climbing back confidently after the correction earlier this month. Now less than 1,000 points from previous highs.


----------



## greggles (2 March 2018)

Compared to subdued and bullish January, February was filled with wild swings and plenty of volatility. What will March bring?


----------



## kitdoctor (3 March 2018)

There will be a slight bounce off the 'hammer ' candle stick, then the trend down will resume. Ultimately the DJIA is on the way to 570+ to 1050+ some time in 2021.


----------



## peter2 (3 March 2018)

Whoa, kitdoctor I'm hoping you left off about 20K on your projections.


----------



## explod (3 March 2018)

Now this looks like a wild animal shaking its head.  Can see some 2000 point days coming up soon in my view.

Interesting times.


----------



## kitdoctor (3 March 2018)

Nope no mistake.  In fact, technically it should go lower to where the 1929 stock market crash finished. Some two-hundred years of market data back it up. All of us can go hibernate like bears and just wake up on 1 January to confirm the trend is still down, then go back into hibernation. I know it's hard to believe.


----------



## greggles (20 March 2018)

DJIA can't make up its mind where it's going. Down another 335.60 points overnight.


----------



## greggles (28 March 2018)

The Dow Jones roller coaster ride continues...


----------



## greggles (7 April 2018)

...and so does the volatility. It's like the DJIA had a major personality change on 5 February.

Volume hasn't changed that much but the daily swings are larger and far more unpredictable.

Interesting times.


----------



## explod (8 April 2018)

What I find interesting is the increased volume (ignore April which is just rolling) from Trump's arrival.


----------



## Cam019 (8 April 2018)

What I find interesting is the amount of people freaking out about a bit of volatility in the markets. People on twitter predicting bear markets and all sorts of ridiculous things. Not sure about you guys, but I follow price. Price says... bull market correction, not bear market. Almost certain to see a pullback to the steeper trend line. I still wouldn't be worried to see a pullback to the shallower trend line. I don't trade the US markets yet, but I am still long a few positions within the ASX. 

XAO actually looks pretty good in my opinion too. Could potentially have found some support at that steeper trend line as well, but again, would not be surprised if price retraced to the shallower longer term trend line.

DOW:






XAO:


----------



## greggles (25 April 2018)

The DJIA hasn't wanted to go below 23,400 so far this year but it looks like it's going back there to test that level again. Will be interesting to see if it holds.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 May 2018)

If that is a continuation period of consolidation preceding this breakout then lookout new highs. Quite spectacular if so. A fake out, a pullback to the breakout area next? Rising inflation/interest rates is a slowly unfolding scenario so plenty of time to pull the pin later on it would seem.


----------



## greggles (1 June 2018)

Trump seems incapable of backing down on tariffs. He's itching for a fight.

Volume is increasing on the down days. The bulls are trying to hold the market up but the bears are winning. I suspect the DJIA will re-test YTD lows before the end of the financial year. Tonight should be interesting. I suspect we'll see another move down.


----------



## greggles (22 June 2018)

One month later and the DJIA has gone up to 25,400 and then back down again to take us back to where we were back in late May, breaking the uptrend that had been forming since the beginning of May.

24,400 appears to be an area of support but we have now had eight consecutive down days. Do we get a bounce tonight or a ninth down day?


----------



## greggles (3 July 2018)

DJIA holding and consolidating above 24,000 for now. It will break one way or the other eventually.


----------



## greggles (21 September 2018)

Dow Jones at its all-time high today. It closed at 26,656.98 after reaching an intraday high of 26,697.49.

DJIA looking very bullish now. I expect we'll see 27,000 in the very near future.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 September 2018)

The phoenix that rose from the GFC ashes (I remember saying).


----------



## greggles (11 October 2018)

DJIA falls 832 points overnight in third worst day on record. The October curse. Plenty of nervous investors out there. Are we going to see more of the same tonight?


----------



## willy1111 (11 October 2018)

greggles said:


> DJIA falls 832 points overnight in third worst day on record. The October curse. Plenty of nervous investors out there. Are we going to see more of the same tonight?
> 
> View attachment 89681




Quite a spike in volume too.

Where do you think it will hold?


----------



## greggles (11 October 2018)

willy1111 said:


> Quite a spike in volume too.
> 
> Where do you think it will hold?




Probably around 25,000 IMO. I expect we'll see more volatility in the coming week.


----------



## SuperGlue (11 October 2018)

"Trump says the Fed has ‘gone crazy’ after the Dow tumbles 830 points in one day"

mmmmm.....and he will say something silly and up goes the Dow 1000 points up.


https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...-dow-tumbles-830-points-in-one-day-2018-10-10


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 October 2018)

CPI better than forecast, bargain buying, short covering?


----------



## greggles (12 October 2018)

Down she goes again! Another 545.91 point decline to close at 25,052.83.

Friday's are always a little ominous. I wonder what tonight will bring?


----------



## willy1111 (12 October 2018)

greggles said:


> Down she goes again! Another 545.91 point decline to close at 25,052.83.
> 
> Friday's are always a little ominous. I wonder what tonight will bring?
> 
> View attachment 89705




Even more volume than the previous day


----------



## moXJO (13 October 2018)

Probably heading back to bouncing around 24000 till after the midterms in the US. There must be some worry that the house will flip.


----------



## CanOz (14 October 2018)

I think the market is worried about risk, Bonds are now paying a better rate for "risk free".

Wheres the risk?

Political and Geopolitical in the form of trade disputes, risk of sovereign and localised defaults and the systemic credit risk associated with all of that.

I see the DOW in the range until the profile is ripe.


----------



## sptrawler (14 October 2018)

CanOz said:


> View attachment 89748
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you do that graph, on a time base back to about 2005? I can't seem to find one on the internet, not that I'm that good on the internet.


----------



## greggles (13 November 2018)

After the relative calm of July, August and September, volatility has returned in the last month with large daily ranges and unpredictable moves. 

Today we are down 600 points and, I suspect, headed back to 24,000 by the end of the month.


----------



## Porper (13 November 2018)

greggles said:


> After the relative calm of July, August and September, volatility has returned in the last month with large daily ranges and unpredictable moves.
> 
> Today we are down 600 points and, I suspect, headed back to 24,000 by the end of the month.
> 
> View attachment 90261




Who knows with U.S markets as they just keep going up. However it's the first time for years that impulsive (strong moves) lower and corrective (choppy) legs higher have formed. Not a positive sign. Lot's of caution required i.m.o.


----------



## greggles (6 December 2018)

Ouch! Looks like it's going to be a big down night on the U.S. markets. We could be in for a rough December.


----------



## greggles (18 December 2018)

YTD DJIA weekly chart looking very bearish and approaching yearly lows and support at around 23,400-23,500. Are we going to see a pre-Christmas sell off this year? Sentiment is turning negative in the mainstream media so a dip below support might spark a sell off.


----------



## mcgrath111 (20 December 2018)

How does everyone go about getting futures data? I just go on CNBC, however, I was wondering if Comsec had futures info?


----------



## greggles (22 December 2018)

Looking at a two year weekly chart it is clear that support at 23,500 was breached this week and the DJIA has finished just off its weekly low. Given the psychology that must be at work over Christmas and New Year, I think it's reasonable to assume that we will see further selling next week, probably bottoming out at around 22,000.

The double top formation, eight months apart, is also now very clear.


----------



## Wyatt (22 December 2018)

Here is the Russell 2000 monthly chart going back a while, given it's on an expanded base, it is significant at -26% from recent high. Dax is -22%


----------



## explod (22 December 2018)

The five year tells it best, sentiment is all down.  Maybe not by years end but the DOW's next support is around 1700 in my view.  Not shown here yet but this months volume is higher too.  Since around 1971 the Seppos have propped the markets with paper money based mainly on their command of oil.  They are losing their grip and Trump in Fairyland has not a clue and is only worried about the wall.


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 December 2018)

explod said:


> The five year tells it best, sentiment is all down.  Maybe not by years end but the DOW's next support is around 1700 in my view.



1700? 

I hope you mean 17,000?


----------



## explod (22 December 2018)

Yes, missprint.  Funny mistake though because if all the paper printing pump ups were removed that's about where it should be against a gold standard.


----------



## greggles (20 June 2019)

Interesting times for the DJIA. For the fourth time in 18 months it has risen above 26,500.

However, each of the previous three times it peaked and then declined rapidly.

Will history repeat itself once again?


----------



## sptrawler (18 July 2019)

If the Fed drops interest rates, for the first time in 10 years, will it drive investors to the DJI for a return?
Could this in turn give the Dow another leg up? If it does, it will be a pretty amazing rags to riches story, since the gfc that is one hell of a recovery.
Just shows the perks of being the reserve currency. Having said that when the bubble bursts?


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 July 2019)

greggles said:


> Interesting times for the DJIA. For the fourth time in 18 months it has risen above 26,500.



From a fundamental perspective my thinking is that the US market is in a topping process but then with so much central bank intervention we are indeed living in interesting times there.


----------



## greggles (28 February 2020)

Things certainly looking grim for the DJIA. Clear support at 25,500 but this is a news driven correction and more bad news will send it down further.

Might be a long time now until the DJIA cracks that magic 30,000 mark.


----------



## greggles (27 October 2020)

Anyone else think the DJIA is heading down again? That 650 point move down last night has me worried. Is reality finally setting in?


----------



## Boggo (27 October 2020)

The lower diagonal line has been tested a few times and has held as support.
The next few days should see it tested again.

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (28 January 2021)

Just lines on a chart but I find them interesting  

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (11 September 2021)

More of the same, nothing above the mid line since late July.

(Weekly chart, click to expand)


----------



## DaveTrade (12 September 2021)

Boggo said:


> Just lines on a chart but I find them interesting




Hi Boggo,
We can make many interpretations using lines on a chart and they are all 'food for thought'. I'll put up one way of looking at it, just out of interest.

First on the weekly chart it can be seen that the DJIA has moved sideways out of a rising wedge;





Now on the daily chart I add a resistance zone from the top of the wedge;





Now I add trend lines where it broke up through the resistance zone and now has broken back down through the lower trend line and just closed below the resistance zone. It looks to be going lower. We can only wait to see what happens this week.


----------



## tech/a (12 September 2021)

Thought Id add a chart showing lines I believe to be important.
The *thicker *the line the more important it is to me.


----------

